# red tail shark



## blue moon (Aug 8, 2012)

so i just got a 20 gallon long and i was wonder if i can put a red tail shark in there because i was looking at the measurement and it was 30 1/4 x 12 1/2 x 12 3/4 for the 20 long and for 29 its 30 1/4 x 12 1/2 x 18 3/4 its only 6 inches off in height so is it a yes or a no ???

i would think as long as its long i think there good right ?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I'd say a no. Red tailed sharks are very active and territorial. You need at least a 48 inch long tank to house one. That equates to about a standard 55 gallon tank or a 40 gal long. Other standard tanks that are at least that long are the 75 gal and 90 gal. With this fish it isn't so much about gallons, it's about swimming space.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

20 would be okay for a juvenile but for an adult at-least 55g


----------



## blue moon (Aug 8, 2012)

kk


----------

